# Thank you Admin



## Krypton (14 Nov 2010)

Thank you for sorting out that problem, and thank you for running a great site.


----------



## steve52 (14 Nov 2010)

yes thanks admin , just for being there


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2010)

And stop working so hard! I am a bit of an owl and you are often still on here when I check in. The other night it was gone 3 am.


----------



## Fran143 (14 Nov 2010)

Yes Admin, many thanks for cultivating a welcoming and informative forum.


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2010)

ColinJ said:


> And stop working so hard! I am a bit of an owl and you are often still on here when I check in. The other night it was gone 3 am.




Best time of the day - you get more done when the rest of the household are in bed ... 

I have been burning the midnight oil a bit recently as I've been desperately trying to get the site back up to speed; that's done now so if I'm hanging around at 3am it's for pleasure, catching up on things.

Thank you for the thank you's, it is good to know all the work is worth it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## tdr1nka (14 Nov 2010)

Excellent work Admin.

I see what you did there.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (14 Nov 2010)

He's not a bad lad is Shaun, considering he lives over the water.


----------



## Shaun (15 Nov 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> He's not a bad lad is Shaun, considering he lives over the water.




The bridge crossing is cool though at 4am ... you'll have to get on the next Northern FNRttC ...  

Oh, and it's much flatter over on our side. You have to ride out of town to find a decent hill.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

